# Uber now allows 1990 cars



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Guess stuff has really hit rock bottom. Uber is willing to let drivers drive with older cars to meet qualifications to become drivers. I saw a 98 oldsmobile Alero being driven for Uber lol.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Guess stuff has really hit rock bottom. Uber is willing to let drivers drive with older cars to meet qualifications to become drivers. I saw a 98 oldsmobile Alero being driven for Uber lol.
> 
> View attachment 629307


Just confirms how desperate they are for drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!!! I just checked add a car on my app and it says the same thing. If I had only known a year ago, I had access to a 2004 Corolla with 50K miles on it, could have beat the living daylights out of it for practically pennies a mile. That is absolutely insane if true, they are going to have some serious rolling wrecks in places that don't require a special inspection.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> WOW!!! I just checked add a car on my app and it says the same thing. If I had only known a year ago, I had access to a 2004 Corolla with 50K miles on it, could have beat the living daylights out of it for practically pennies a mile. That is absolutely insane if true, they are going to have some serious rolling wrecks in places that don't require a special inspection.


Am sure they allow salvage too considering cars that old are pretty much gonna get salvage title even for a small damage


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Guess stuff has really hit rock bottom. Uber is willing to let drivers drive with older cars to meet qualifications to become drivers. I saw a 98 oldsmobile Alero being driven for Uber lol.
> 
> View attachment 629307


Eats only.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Eats only.


No this was for uberx too. I don't have an eats only account


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

maybe a different category if they use that old. 


Hooptie Class
Classic Rides
Regal Rides
Memory Lane
WHIPS
CRUZIN

"BUMPIN" 
This is the ultra super secret rides that have no recording equipment but also it costs a shit load rent... In 4 hour blocks.

With a nda contract..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope it's true. My sedan is about to age out under the 15 year rule. 

Of course, if it's true I'll have to stop flogging it so hard and see if I can make it last a little while longer.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My app says the 1990 verbiage but the Uber website for my city still says 15 years or newer.

Unfortunately, I think the 1990 rule is still only for EATS even if you have an X account.


Oddly I've been told by support that even though eats vehicles can be 1990 or newer and motorcycles are allowed too, they weren't going to let me add my older motorcycle because I have an X account although I could presumably deactivate from UberX and get an eats only account to use it.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My app says the 1990 verbiage but the Uber website for my city still says 15 years or newer.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the 1990 rule is still only for EATS even if you have an X account.


If you're grandfathered into older car that was previously approved you should be fine and Uber won't make you buy newer year one to keep driving


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> If you're grandfathered into older car that was previously approved you should be fine and Uber won't make you buy newer year one to keep driving


If this is true, this is a new policy because I've known plenty of drivers who were deactivated in March once their vehicle aged out on December 31st


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> If this is true, this is a new policy because I've known plenty of drivers who were deactivated in March once their vehicle aged out on December 31st


I've seen a dude with Uber sticker emblems driving a 98 Alero. Explain that? @Trafficat he wasn't doing eats he was driving people.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I've seen a dude with Uber sticker emblems driving a 98 Alero. Explain that? @Trafficat he wasn't doing eats he was driving people.


Maybe somehow it snuck past the uber agents during the registration scan. I was denied on my motorcycle during the registration scan for "vehicle too old". It could have been a doctored document or a support agent not paying attention.

Alternatively, it may have been that the 98 Alero was not Uber approved at all, but some guy stuck an Uber logo on the window. He might have not even have been an Uber driver, or he could have been trying his luck with using the wrong vehicle on his account.

Of course, it could also be regional. Maybe in some areas older cars are allowed. But while my app says 1990 or newer, that doesn't jive with the Uber website for my region.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I've seen a dude with Uber sticker emblems driving a 98 Alero. Explain that? @Trafficat he wasn't doing eats he was driving people.


Who's to say he was a legit driver? We all know you can buy them online. I've even heard of cars getting broken into to get these trade dresses


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Do I have to remind you guys why the contract verbage doesn't match the web _technology_ ?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do I have to remind you guys why the contract verbage doesn't match the web _technology_ ?


Remind us? So it's real they allow 1990 cars?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Guess stuff has really hit rock bottom. Uber is willing to let drivers drive with older cars to meet qualifications to become drivers.


I might just have to test how much of a beater can be acceptable. (If I remember, I'll take some pics of my ride and post them.    )


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I might just have to test how much of a beater can be acceptable. (If I remember, I'll take some pics of my ride and post them.    )


I think in most markets Eats is better for driver anyways now that Uber aquired postmates


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Guess stuff has really hit rock bottom. Uber is willing to let drivers drive with older cars to meet qualifications to become drivers. I saw a 98 oldsmobile Alero being driven for Uber lol.
> 
> View attachment 629307


Even 1990 model year is too good for these cheapo pax. You are getting 1979 TAXI rates, it should go back another 11 years.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

They will do anything they can except raise driver rates. I hope they continue losing more drivers.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> They will do anything they can except raise driver rates.


Exactly. Hence, why I screw them over as much as possible!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> maybe a different category if they use that old.
> 
> 
> Hooptie Class
> ...


You forgot the newest platform, UberSHITBOX!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If Uber had their way, anything with four tires would qualify if it put more community-servicing ants on the road. 
State legislatures decide how old a TNC vehicle can be. 
Just because some ant has an Uber sticker in his window doesn’t mean he’s actually driving the car he had inspected & registered when signing up.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You forgot the newest platform, UberSHITBOX!


Cmon.... They do have standards.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Remind us? So it's real they allow 1990 cars?


TECHNOLOGY COMPANY.


----------

